# יש בימים אלה פסטיבל



## dukaine

I think the word order is tripping me up because I'm not sure what this phrase is saying.  I understand everything else in the sentence. Here's the whole sentence:

במלון שרתון בתל-אביב יש בימים אלה פסטיבל לכבוד העגבנייה החדשה.


----------



## anipo

In these days a festival is taking place at the Sheraton Hotel in Tel Aviv in honor of the new tomato.


----------



## dukaine

Hmm.  It doesn't really make sense within the context, because the article I'm reading doesn't mention any days or festivals or anything.  That's why I'm a little confused about the phrase יש בימים אלה פסטיבל.  Here's the whole article:

יש ישראלימ שקורימ לעגבנייה "מלכת הסלט".  בישראל מגדלים עגבניות מסוגים חדשימץ  אחד מהם הוא ה'אדמוניה'.  .במלון שרתון בתל-אביב יש בימים אלה פסטיבל לכבוד העגבנייה החדשה.


----------



## anipo

It does make sense. 
The whole text: "There are israelis who call tomatoes "the queen of the salad". New varieties of tomatos are grown in Israel, one of them is the "admonia" (from אדום=red). In these days a festival is taking place at the Sheraton Hotel in Tel Aviv in honor of the new tomato."
יש בימים אלה פסטיבל literally is: there is a festival these days.
I hope you are less confused now


----------



## dukaine

What days?  That's where I'm confused.  There's no mention of any days up until that sentence.


----------



## anipo

בימים אלה= in these days. It does not say exactly when these days are, were or will be.
I guess the article is about tomatoes in Israel, and mentions there is a tomato festival "in these days" (when the article was published).


----------



## OsehAlyah

Could "these days" mean now for the author, as in the time the article was written?


----------



## anipo

Certainly.


----------



## arbelyoni

בימים אלה is idiomatic for "nowadays", "currently".


----------



## dukaine

arbelyoni said:


> בימים אלה is idiomatic for "nowadays", "currently".



"Currently" makes sense.  The article was written last October.    תודה רבה!! עכשיב אוכל לישון הלילה!!


----------

